# I HATE STARBUCKS!



## voodoocat (Dec 10, 2003)

The company I work for employs about 4500 people in 5 different buildings on a single block (there are a lot more employees at other locations)  Last night I thought of a great idea to open a coffee cart here and quit this techsupport position that I hate so much.

Well I emailed the facilities manager today with my idea and she emailed me back that starbucks is opening the first of January.    issed: 

I've never liked starbucks for what they are and what they stand for.  According to a friend of mine who worked there, their mission statement basically says to saturate the market and be the only coffee that people drink.  They don't care about making quality espresso drinks.  It shows too.  All they want is to put every other coffee shop out of business.  They flash roast their coffee and charge way too much.  

I haven't been this upset in a long time.  issed:


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2003)

Do it anyway, then!!   Make your product better, more personalized, and undercut the bastards!!!!    :twisted:    

You can do it!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 10, 2003)

Well I was thinking of that.  Obviously I couldn't do it in the building.  I'd have to buy a cart and generator and do it outside on the street next to the hot dog vendor.  Plus since I work here and know the people I could just tell them to make sure everyone comes to me.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 10, 2003)

YEAH DUDE!!!!  undercut. its the american way brother.


remember what my good friend tyler durden says:

"How much can you really know about yourself if youve never been in a fight?"

md

fight for your right to sell quality bean to people!!!


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2003)

It's a good idea.....could you load up some java and goodies and move about the building as well??   Seriously, I think more people would be prone to buying from a single guy than the Starbucks machine....I know I would, fo' shizzle!!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 10, 2003)

terri said:
			
		

> It's a good idea.....could you load up some java and goodies and move about the building as well??   Seriously, I think more people would be prone to buying from a single guy than the Starbucks machine....I know I would, fo' shizzle!!



you said fo'shizzle.


 
 
 
md


----------



## bogleric (Dec 10, 2003)

I would buy from a person I knew.  But in all honestly as bad as this sounds strangers typically would go to starbucks first....

Nobody trusts anyone anymore...


----------



## oriecat (Dec 10, 2003)

I totally agree that you should try it anyway (provided you have the means to make that initial investment, of course).  I think most people prefer non-Starbucks coffee, and especially prefer buying from an indy, but most people drink Starbucks simply because it's *everywhere* and easy to get.  But if given the choice, I know I would always take the other guy if it was just as convenient.


----------



## Dew (Dec 10, 2003)

if i were u, i wouldnt quit the job just yet, make the investment, pay someone $10 bucks an hour (or whatever the going rate is in your town) to sell if for u for about 2 months ... see how it goes

if it doesnt work out, u didnt quite ur job, sell the equiptment and regroup... or try another venture. ... perhaps go into your own tech support/related venture?  :?


----------



## bogleric (Dec 10, 2003)

now that I sound like a jerk....

anyways give it a shot but be cautious.  Starbucks may be big but they will try to muscle you.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 10, 2003)

If I was a month earlier I could have had a spot inside the building....

one of the problems i forsee is when it gets over 100F here... Maybe I should start looking at other large companies and see if they have an espresso bar.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Dec 10, 2003)

I say go for it and make a real big deal out of it and see if starbucks will but you out and you make lotza money that way.  (or just stand outside w/ a coffee pot giving it away so they at least won't make any money)


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 10, 2003)

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> I say go for it and make a real big deal out of it and see if starbucks will but you out and you make lotza money that way.  (or just stand outside w/ a coffee pot giving it away so they at least won't make any money)




Boom. there ya go. undercut the bastards.

md


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2003)

> one of the problems i forsee is when it gets over 100F here.



You mean, because you'd be stuck outside, or because of the main product you're selling?   The latter is not a problem; add ice or cold milk and it's iced coffee or latte....you could even sell a little ice cream.   But the outside venue thing might be an issue, you're right.   Any thoughts on that??

And is there some kind of covenant that Starbucks has that is keeping you from selling a similar product INSIDE?   It sounds like such a large compound where you're at.


----------



## captain-spanky (Dec 11, 2003)

do it! a lot of people hate starbucks it seems... so you should be the rebellious alternative centred on customer service and quality and you should call yourself 'BarSTucks'    
If i liked coffee, i'd buy from you.
oh yeah, and if i was in america too.
...and worked nearby.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 11, 2003)

Alright.  I made a good/bad decision last night.  Between the hours of 8-11pm I drank approx. 8 shots of espresso.  Two double shots and two cappuccinos.  Bad because I couldn't get to sleep last night.  I think I'm still wired  :shaking: 

Needless to say I was thinking quite a bit while trying to fall asleep for 4 hrs.  Yesterday I went into our cafe at lunch and asked who was running the place now.  The guy that I asked turned out to be the new owner.  I then asked him who's decision it was to open starbucks there.  It was his and he asked if it was a bad thing.  I said it was for me since I recently had this idea.  I left it at that.

Last night I thought maybe he has a deal already with starbucks but why couldn't I go in with a better offer?  They haven't done any work towards adding an espresso bar so I'm gonna see if he'll hear me out today.  Last night I discovered the BEST espresso blend.  I've had a lot of great espresso in my life and this stuff is special.  With my $20 black and decker pump machine I got on ebay I was pulling some incredible shots.  Anyway... I'm going to try meeting with him today or tomorrow...
Wish me luck!


----------



## bogleric (Dec 11, 2003)

I wish you the best... sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 11, 2003)

Well no go  

He didn't want to hear if I had a better offer because he signed a contract with starbucks two weeks ago.  I'm sure he could have found a way out since they haven't moved anything in yet.

I'm inspired right now.  I'm going to find another company that has 5k+ employees... or maybe get a cart and set up shop in front of a hospital or something.


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, and a contract with corporate whores like Starbucks is unfortunately almost certain money in the bank.....bastards!!!  

But you're onto something.   Everyone always wants their coffee and all you need to do is find out where it.....isn't.    Hospitals may or may not already have something going, depending on how progressive they are.   Another place I've noticed is government complexes, ie, around courthouses and adjacent buildings.   I've been stuck in jury duty twice in 2 years and I would have paid damn near anything for a cup of real coffee, not the plonk they had from the vending machine.   It was hell.  

Have another shot and think some more!    :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 11, 2003)

And companies actually like places like that close so the employees don't have to go far to get a drink.

I wish you all (the coffee lovers) could taste my espresso shots.  Especially with this new blend...  So if you're comin through phoenix for any reason stop by.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 11, 2003)

Here ya go, man.  Good luck! 

http://portland.craigslist.org/for/20651896.html


----------



## Dew (Dec 11, 2003)

great!!!! ... good-luck


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 11, 2003)

dude, u rule. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!




md


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 12, 2003)

Yah... screw em..   I was 2 weeks too late.


----------



## captain-spanky (Dec 12, 2003)

all the best fellamundo!


----------



## bogleric (Dec 12, 2003)

i know this is cheezy but good things always come to those who are willing to wait for them... I can't even count the number of times things didn't work out at first in my life to only end up way better than I expected.


----------



## mrsid99 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd love to see it work for you and when it's hot sell sodas!
 Just remember that people buy from Starbucks mostly because it's cool not because they like the coffee. 
Most people have my kind of tastebuds, i.e. absolutely destroyed so you could sell them just about any brown hot liquid.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 2, 2004)

Well after going through January and not seeing Starbucks open, I decided to ask the owner of the cafe when they were coming.  His answer "they're not"  

So now I need to figure out a good deal that would make both of us happy.  I'm trying to find out the total # of employees here so I can come up with some #'s.  

What I was thinking of was offering him to rent space from him to setup shop.  I'd have to figure out a way to come up with $10k to get the equipment.  Then I would pay him rent.  Like $500/month for up to $5k/month in sales.  Then 10% past that. 

So if anyone has advice on putting together a proposal or where I might get some information from would be great.


----------



## Not Neve (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, your persistence may pay off.  I know nothing about business but wish you good luck.  

For what it's worth I'd always go for the independent coffee folks over Starbucks.  It's always much better tasting!


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, good god.   Looks like you're back in the running, eh?   This could be way cool.     

All start-up businesses need start-up cash, so if you took out a loan that would be its stated purpose.  Know any accountants?   A 15 minute conversation would help you get the tax laws straight, what you could write off against it.   Be extremely careful if you don't have much real collateral for such a loan.   Think of the worst case scenario and figure out how you'd get by, then see if it's still do-able.   

I don't mean to be a downer, just the cool hand of caution.   Since I'm currently working for a doc who is on the verge of bankruptcy from being embezzled from (no fault of her own other than trusting the wrong person, but the banks don't give a damn, you know?).   Plan every step and talk to as many people as possible.  Research the web or even ebay for the equipment.   Figure out your own man-hours, too, so you don't forget to find sleep between this and the day job.       I'm excited for ya - good luck!!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Feb 2, 2004)

10k for equipmetn?  Man thats one expensive coffee maker.  I think I might have an old one laying around somewhere I could let you ahve for free


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 2, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, good god.   Looks like you're back in the running, eh?



haha...you said "eh". That's alright, it's a great word. Don&#8217;t' know why you American's are always making fun of us for using it. 

Anyway, good luck Voodoo. I came across this site with a listing of commercial suppliers. You might want to check it out. It's got a link to some ebay auctions too. 
http://www.business.com/directory/f...uipment_and_supplies/beverage/coffee_and_tea/


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao: 

Now Twist.... I never made fun of anybody for saying "eh?"   When we Yanks say it, however, it's usually pronounced "A"?   as opposed to the phonetic looking version as typed: "eh"?   

Either way, it's not as bad as saying, "Yah".     

We like the cameras, YAH!    :sillysmi:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 3, 2004)

How about, "Yah eh?"  :LOL: 
I've heard that a few times, actually I think I've said it a few times.


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 3, 2004)

Que?


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 4, 2004)

You should try to sell Tim Hortons coffee, and outdo Starbucks.  :0).  Timmies is huge in Canada, one or two in the small towns, much more in the city.  Theres like 4 of them on the way to the college I go to, in just the one part of the route.  Thier slowly going into the states, teaming up with Wendy's but I dont think its spreading to much.  :0).

Why pay $5 for a grande cappachino when you can get one an extra large from timmies for somewhere around $1.90 canadian.  :0)

Personally I think starbucks is overpriced and the people that go there regularly should consider how much thier spending.  :0).  Its bad enough for regulars that goes to timmies, thats alot of money a month.  :0).


----------

